
Why Texas Bans the Sale of Tesla Cars - protomyth
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/nightline-fix-abc-news/why-texas-bans-sale-tesla-cars-140842349.html
======
Empathenosis
I've seen Telsa cars around my area in Texas. To be fair, there are plenty of
ways around it.

Also.... It's rather eye-opening that the Yahoo community is so toxic. I don't
really stick around to check out the comments, but....Damn. It seems like a
ton of unintelligent hate-filled people congregated to this one and are having
a massive party.

